# Myostatin HMP now in stock!



## TwisT (Aug 12, 2011)

And dont forget, you can get an* additional 15% off* by PMing me!!!



 
*Human Myostatin Propeptide (HMP) 1mg*

  



 $99.99


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

How does this work Twist? Any links for more info on it?


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a myostatin blocker, in a way.

In serum, myostatin circulates аѕ раrt οf a latent complex containing  myostatin propeptide аnd/οr follistatin-related gene. Thе *myostatin  propeptide* іѕ known tο bind аnd *inhibit myostatin* іn vitro. Thіѕ  interaction іѕ relevant іn vivo, wіth a majority* (>70%) οf myostatin  *іn serum bound tο іtѕ propeptide. Thе myostatin propeptide іѕ negative  regulator οf myostatin іn vivo.


----------



## booze (Aug 13, 2011)

is this the mystatin that is meant to destroy ligaments and cause joint pain!?


----------

